# What workout did you do today?



## Tafty (May 10, 2015)

Rest day for me, so just a little of HITT cardio sprinting


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2015)

Hi Tafty, welcome to the forum  Well, the day is just starting for me here today, so I haven't decided yet what to do. Probably a couple of Gay Gaspers (15 minute workouts for Dummies dvd), plus either a short run or a few minutes on the rowing machine


----------



## Copepod (May 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Tafty. After walking 40 miles (Keswick to Barrow) yesterday, after getting up at 0300 to get bus at 0400, then walking, with a few stops for food & drink, from 0545 to nearly 1900, then driving from Barrow to home in West Yorks, I'm having a rest day


----------

